# Terminal Server 2003 - You do not have access to logon to this session



## amaru96 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi guys, I've just setup TS on server2003 and when I try to connect I get the error "You do not have acess to logon to this session".

I have added my username to the:
remote desktop group
local admin group
Local Security Policy "Allow Logon through Terminal Services"

The server is not a domain controller and I can log on to it locally without problem.

Any ideas/suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you possibly trying to log on to the ts remotely by using its name instead of the domain name in the drop down box?


----------



## amaru96 (Oct 25, 2007)

Have tried both logging into the domain and locally but get the same error.


----------



## bremner (Jun 5, 2008)

your domain account must be added to the local Remote 
Desktop Users group on the Terminal Server, not the Remote Desktop 
users group in your AD.


----------



## amaru96 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep, my account is added to the local remote desktop group but the damn thing still wont let me in.

I don't understand why. Could it be a licensing problem? I have it set to "per user".


----------



## Klint (Oct 18, 2007)

is this a domain controller?


----------



## Klint (Oct 18, 2007)

also check your gp
Open GPEDIT.MSC, Open Computer Configuration, Windows Settings, Security Settings, Local Policies, User Rights Assignments and check the entries for "Allow Logon through Terminal Services" Normally this right includes the Administrators group and Remote Desktop Users. make sure the group you are using is assigned this right.


----------



## amaru96 (Oct 25, 2007)

It seems that although the license server was itself it couldn't find itself??!! Crazy.

After reading this (http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc994789.aspx#BKMK_3) I added the regkey pointing it to the license server (itself) and it let me in!! What a mess.

Appreciate your efforts. Thanks.


----------

